# was amazing!!! with pics



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all my head is quite sore this morning i went to the harrods dog fashion show last night,  i have to say it was the best night ever!!!
as we walked in there was camara crew filming us then we got given champagne then we got these dog teddy things from the guide dogs then we walked down and grabbed our seats

 and guess who we were sitting directly behind :shock: brittany murphy  and then directly behind us was :shock: craig from the big brother just gone :shock: 

the show was brilliant and was filmed and pictured all night by the papers they had a afghan dressed in a ben de lisi gown my she looked so pretty!!
and the grand finale was a chihuahua in a vivanne westwood wedding dress she looked stunning!!! :shock:  

everyone went mad for her clapping etc..
then we was allowed into another room t spend!! well as its jacobs birthday my boyfriend got him a von dutch vest top its brill and i got him and ruby leads and collars with there names on in diamonds and prince and princess
 
we spent a fourtune but had such a great night  
then on the way out after i had drunkly spoken to craig lol we were given these huge goodie bags with toys,treats,blankets, and these real nice keyrings that are bone shaped diamond things real sweet  

i will definatley be going back next year as it was so amazing and totally out of this world the dogs were fab the atmosphere was fab it was all brill


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

oooo I so wish I'd gone then again I'd be spending overdraft again oh dear hehe  at least u were sitting infront of craig from BB, I would have been tempted to throw something lol.

Sarah


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Next time, take meeeeeee!

Britney Murphy? Wowie =D


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i think i scared cgaig i went up and said hello i was drunk i must have looked so stupid he he he lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

We know Craig but who the heck is Britany Murphy? :?


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW, that is amazing, it sounded fabulous. I am soo jealous. It's my two favorite things, fashion and dogs!! Where is the show held? How did you get tickets? That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

isnt she the actress that was in 8mile with eminem?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah and she was in just married


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG yeah, how did you get tickets??? That would be so much fun!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just see it advertised one day when i was there shopping and im so glad i did it was great fashion and dogs mixed the two things i love most was brill lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

sounds like the best night ever.. i so wanna go next time  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so do i im booking tickets as soon as they are advertised lol it really was so worth the money as well the goody bag was full they topped up your drink straight away thats why i was a bit tipsy lol and they had all these little snacks that had doggy names and the chi was soooooo cute her lil wedding dress was so bling she was scared though you could tell


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

let me know as soon as its advertised next time vicki and i will book some tickets :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

will do jayne im just gonna take pic of jakes new stuff for his birthday


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

jakes b day bits and i got him toys and stuff and going to get him a new bed tommorrow ruby keeps weeing in his not nice!! :shock: 



















and rubys new bling collar-


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

When is his birthday, Fynns is tomorrow sat.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

jakes is next saturday its his 1st he is a man lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww vik i'll defo get tickets next year. romeos got that exact collar- style! :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad you had a good time Vik  sounded fun 8) 

( My boys have Harrods collars with their names on too :lol:  )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks every one

sara i know harrods is expensive for some bits but i really thought those collars were a great price and the jakester has matching lead they didnt have rubys colour gonna go back soon


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> sara i know harrods is expensive for some bits but i really thought those collars were a great price


Yes , I agree , I was really pleased with my boys collars and I thought they would have cost much more than they did  (also there so wonderful I would have paid double the price if i'd had too ) 
I think harrods stuff is a good price as most of it you just can't buy anywhere else  great store 8) 

& just like you  I'd pay anything for nice stuff for my babies  

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i so got lots of krispy kreames as well they dont help for a diet he he he just to tempting though
they have a whole new line of clothing for dogs now and its all so nice they do them von dutch tops in tons of different colours and even do the hooded tops i was in my element lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah i so got lots of krispy kreames



They is a drive-thru ' Krispy Kreames ' at the top of my road :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh oh oh i knew there was a drive through didnt know where someone told me it was by tottenham footie club


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

There may be one there too ? I'm not sure :?: 

The one near me is MEGA 8) and is quite big ,it's only been open about 5 months and is wonderful , you can sit in there too , sells wonderful coffee's aswell  

And it's not far away from you either :wink: :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know sounds great to me hmmmm may have to pay them a visit


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i know sounds great to me hmmmm may have to pay them a visit



8) 8) cool  

Let me know if your ever round this way , my boys would love to say hi :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i will do if im ever going there i will let you know in advance and bring my babies to say hi


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Great


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds like a fun time!!!

I found these from the show 
The little chi's so adorable!

In the Vivianne Westwood wedding dress...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i so got lots of krispy kreames
> ...



You have a Krispy Kreme near you and I don't???? What kind of justice is that??


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh wwow them pics are great where did you find them iv done a search and cant find any


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG its not fair. I NEED a crispy cream here to. I had one in Texas when I was there and it was the greatest thing I have ever tasted. After 2 you feel like youve gained a stone but its well worth it :lol:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> oh wwow them pics are great where did you find them iv done a search and cant find any


I found them at Allaction but I can't remember the url. There are more at http://editorial.gettyimages.com if you want to see them


----------

